# Radiergummi und Pinsel komisch?



## Lunam (19. August 2007)

Andern ist es beim Pinsel so das wenn ich einmal klicke ist der punkt ganz schwach erst wenn ich paar Mal draufdrücke wird er dunkler jedoch auch größer da er dann so nen schwachen rand bildet und beim Radiergummi radiert der auch mehr weg als nur den Kreis mit dem man eigentlich radiert. Fluss und Deckkraft haben 100% und bei Pinselwahl hab ich auch den dunklen genommen nicht den mit dem leichten Rand aber dennoch T_T

hab versucht deckkraft oder Fluss kleiner zu machen aber hilft nix.

Was ist das nur früher war das nicht so O_O


----------



## Alexander Groß (19. August 2007)

Rechtsklick und dort dann die Härte einstellen.


Alex


----------



## Lunam (20. August 2007)

Nun es sieht so aus wenn ich den allerersten Pinsel nehme:

http://img297.imageshack.us/img297/3082/pinselli5.jpg


----------



## Elev8 (20. August 2007)

1. Hast du irgendwelche Pinseloptionen in der Pinselpalette aktiviert?

2. Wie groß ist dein Dokument?


----------



## Lunam (20. August 2007)

Nicht das ich wüsste das ich da was aktiviert hab.

Das erscheint wenn ich Pinsel mit 1 Pixel hab beim Radiergummi ist das aber auch bei Größe 15-50 o.o


----------



## Alexander Groß (20. August 2007)

Für scharfe Kanten nimmst du besser den Buntstift. Das gleiche gilt für den Radiergummi, dort kann man auch den Buntstiftmodus wählen.


Alex


----------



## Lunam (20. August 2007)

Ich hab aber festgestellt das  der Bundstift bei 1 Pixel sehr dick ist aber beim Radiergummie werd ich das mal ausprobieren


----------



## Alexander Groß (20. August 2007)

1 Pixel ist 1 Pixel. Weniger dick geht nicht 


Alex


----------



## Lunam (20. August 2007)

Das mit dem radiergummie ....da gibts nur 3 Sachen: Hintergrund,normal, und Magischer....
welcher is dann der den du meinst?


----------



## Alexander Groß (20. August 2007)

Normal

Ganz oben in der Menüleiste hat man dann den Punkt "Modus", darunter stellt man dann Bunstift ein.

Alex


----------



## Ma Bu (20. August 2007)

Hast du einmal die Kantenschärfe überprüft? Muss auf 0 sein für größte Schärfe, steht unter der Pinselgröße.
LG
Martina


----------



## Lunam (22. August 2007)

Die is immer bei 100....ich hatte mal 50 aber da is nix gutes bei rausgekommen aber mit 0 kann ichs nochmal probieren o.o


----------



## Ma Bu (22. August 2007)

Hab mich vertan  100 ist die Schärfe und bei 0 wird er weich. Entschuldigung. Aber merkwürdig, dass es bei dir nicht geht bei 100.


----------



## Ma Bu (22. August 2007)

Hab gerade mal deinen link geschaut. Du hast ja auch 740% Vergrößerung und dein Pinsel ist auf 1 Pixel eingestellt. Mach mal auf 100 % Vergrößerung und den Pinsel auf mehr Pixel, dann gehts wohl auch.


----------



## Lunam (25. August 2007)

Ja aber ich will das ja auch für 1 Pixel =/


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (25. August 2007)

Hallo,

Wie ich das so sehe, benutzt Du trotzdem noch den normalen Pinsel
und nicht - wie es vorher schon gesagt wurde - den Buntstift.


----------



## Lunam (26. August 2007)

Eh ja zur veranschaulichung hab ich den pindel genommen ja den beim Buntstift is das problem das es so eckig ist ^^'


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (26. August 2007)

Willst Du nun 1x1 Pixel haben oder nicht? Dieser ist nun mal eckig, da er wie gesagt
aus einem mal einem Pixel besteht. Kleiner gehts nicht, "runder" erst recht nicht.

Bitte weiterlesen.


----------



## Lunam (7. September 2007)

Dennoch ist 1 Pixel bei Pinsel runder als bei Radiergummi.


----------



## Alexander Groß (7. September 2007)

Dann ist es aber kein Pixel mehr, auch wenn PS das so suggerieren will. 

Alex


----------

